# LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst​*http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/108749/3199768

Am Donnerstagmorgen verließen ein 42- und 61-jähriger aus Sachsen ihre Urlaubsunterkunft in Stove in der Absicht, mit einem ca. 5m langen, offenen Sportboot, bestückt mit einem 15 PS-Außenbordmotor, auf die Ostsee zum Angeln zu fahren. 

Nachdem die Männer nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit nicht zurückkehrten, und Bekannte die Einsetzstelle des Bootes lediglich den Bootstrailer und das Zugfahrzeug fanden, wurde nach dem Boot sowohl zu Wasser als auch an Land intensiv gesucht. 

An den Suchmaßnahmen beteiligt waren Einsatzkräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei Wismar, der Bundespolizei-See und der DGzRS.

Die Suchmaßnahmen wurden in der Nacht zunächst unterbrochen und werden am Freitag bei Tageslicht wieder aufgenommen.

Rückfragen bitte an:
Landeswasserschutzpolizeiamt Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Wasserschutzpolizeiinspektion Wismar
Telefon: 03841/25530
Fax: 038414/2553 226
E-Mail: wspi-wismar@lwspa-mv.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4446883#post4446883


----------



## mmaier1 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*

Tja, wenn Fischgeilheit Menschen bei Wind bis 8 Bft und bis 3 m Wellen in einer Nussschale auf die Ostsee treibt, habe ich eigentlich kein Mitleid - nur mit den Angehörigen und den Rettern, die sich selbst in Gefahr begeben müssen!


----------



## Vanner (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Fischgeilheit Menschen bei Wind bis 8 Bft und bis 3 m Wellen in einer Nussschale auf die Ostsee treibt, habe ich eigentlich kein Mitleid



 Ach ja, wo steht das geschrieben, dass die Beiden bei der Windstärke raus gefahren sind? 



> In der Ostsee herrschte in der Nacht stürmischer Wind mit bis zu acht Beaufort (bis über 70 km/h) und ein Seegang bis zu drei Metern.


 
 Dies bezieht sich auf Nacht, also auf die Suche der Retter.

 Traurig ist die Sache trotzdem, bei der Wassertemperatur ist da kaum mit einem guten Ausgang zu rechnen.


----------



## mathei (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*



Vanner schrieb:


> Ach ja, wo steht das geschrieben, dass die Beiden bei der Windstärke raus gefahren sind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es. Ursachen und Ausgang sind ungewiss, Von daher, ist es aus meiner Sicht unangemessen auf die Jungs einzuprügeln


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*

Solche Sachen sind immer wieder schlimm zu lesen.

Laut Stern sollen die beiden aber erfahren sein.

http://www.stern.de/panorama/weltgeschehen/angler-auf-der-ostsee-verschwunden-6600426.html

Hoffentlich geht's den beiden gut und sie kommen wohlbehalten wieder zurück.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*

eine meldung zum stand der dinge posten ist eine gute sache, info eben.

das andere gute wäre, sich einfach jeder form von spekulation  zu enthalten.

man wird zu zeiten gewissheit haben...

so oder so


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LWSPA M-V: Erstmeldung - Zwei Angler auf der Ostsee vermisst*

Hallo,
hab vorhin die Nachricht im MDR-TV gesehen, und überlegt ob ich dazu schreibe. 
Nun habt ihr ja den Anfang gemacht.
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Nordm...en/Video?documentId=32208016&bcastId=25231222

Leider hat der NDR nicht das ganze Interviev mit dem Fischer gezeigt. Auf dem MDR sagte der Fischer (sinngemäß): 
Dass der Wind zu stark ist und mit erheblichen Wasserschwankungen zu rechnen ist und er den beiden davon abrät, rauszufahren.
Ich hab das Video beim MDR nicht gefunden, evtl. findet es einer von euch irgendwo.

Hoffentlich finden sie die Jungs!!! 

Dieses Jahr sind, meines Wissens, in der Ostsee 2Angler+1Fischer ertrunken und 2 werden (jetzt) vermisst!
Alle dürften einen Bootsführerschein gehabt haben.
In Norwegen sind 3 deutsche Angler ertrunken und weitere 3 aus Seenot gerettet worden.

Deshalb mal die ketzerische Frage, weshalb fordern einige von euch eine Bootsführerscheinpflicht auch für Norwegen?
Der Schein bringt gar nix, evtl. sogar Selbstüberschätzung.
(Was zählt ein FS See, der aufm Baggersee gemacht wird?)
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Motorradfahrer 2015 auf dem Friedhof gelandet sind. Und die hatten alle einen Führerschein...

Ich habe keinen Bootsführerschein und werde auch keinen machen. 
Da ich vor dem Stichtag geboren bin, brauch ich ihn in Norge sowieso nicht. 

Meine Meinung ist, 
wenn man sich selber unwohl fühlt, umkehren! 
Bei Schaumkronen gar nicht rausfahren, es sei denn, man hat ein Rauhwasserboot mit genügend PS um ne ruhige Stelle zu erreichen.

Wie gesagt, ich drücke den Jungs die Daumen, dass sie gerettet werden!
Falls nicht, hoffe ich, dass sie geborgen werden und nicht ewig auf See bleiben.


----------

